# Covid 19 Jab - an opinion



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi Guys, 
While I haven't opted for the jabs. I do belive Covid-19 is real. Not an anti vaccer by any means. I just prefer to wait and see what the long term effects are (if any) before I make that decision. I haven't ever had a flu jab either. I just respect folk's opinions on it either way. Just putting that out there. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2021)

Look - I've had Flu jabs ever since they let anyone outside hospitals have one except one year I couldn't be bothered and Guess What - I caught flu and took to my bed and was ill all over Xmas and New Year.  I was so blooming weak I couldn't even cry because it hurt.  I firmly believe that Covid is worse than that - and I was approx 35 and fit as a flea (used to go running, aerobics etc) at that time.  I'm now twice that age and unfit so No Way Pedro would I risk getting either thanks.

I do  not and will not respect that decision from anyone.  Very very selfish, unless there are proper medical reasons not to be immunised, IMHO - and HM the Queen agrees with me.


----------



## Christy (Nov 22, 2021)

I was also concerned about the long term effects so didn't make the decision lightly however if you're dead from Covid that's a big side effect of not being vaccinated.  Edited to add..I've had the 2 jabs & booster. I'd rather take my chances with the vaccine than with Covid.


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 22, 2021)

I have to say I find your logic irrational. You accept that Covid is real and presumably that it is killing thousands of people and filling up the hospitals and putting an immense amount of strain on the staff in those hospitals, particularly the ICUs and that, as a diabetic, you are potentially at higher risk from it, but you are more wary of a vaccine that millions of people around the world have had without problem?? I am trying hard not to mention selfishness as that is an emotional response and I am trying to argue logically just from your perspective. 
There are so many stories of unvaccinated people dying or needing intensive care treatment and expensive drugs which are taking resources away from others who need treatment for cancer etc. 
If you were told that you wouldn't be treated by the NHS if you got Covid, because you have chosen not to get vaccinated, would that make a difference to your decision? I should say that that is not the case, but just curious if that would change your attitude to the vaccine?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 22, 2021)

rebrascora said:


> If you were told that you wouldn't be treated by the NHS if you got Covid, because you have chosen not to get vaccinated, would that make a difference to your decision?


Yeah, but that's not going to happen, is it? Higher travel health insurance seems likely (along with just not being allowed to enter some countries).

I think Disney cruises have announced that they'll only permit fully vaccinated people (from 5 up). I'm guessing if that spreads much more that might cause reassessment of our policies on allowing vaccination in children.


rebrascora said:


> I should say that that is not the case, but just curious if that would change your attitude to the vaccine?


I'd be more interested in whether a more traditional vaccine would be preferable. Suppose Novavax had been available a couple of months ago (as planned): would you take that? Or an inactivated virus vaccine (I think several are available now, just not in the UK (or EU, US) yet)?

(mRNA vaccines have been worked on for decades, but I think it is the case that there were problems until these ones (and even then CureVac didn't do so well). Viral vector vaccines have been around for a while too, and I think there's a couple of examples licensed for use in humans.)


----------



## helli (Nov 22, 2021)

I have had my two jabs and my booster, but I understand where @rustee2011 is coming from. 
I took the vaccine with the knowledge that it has been thoroughly tested, is based on bio-technology which has been around for many years, was developed quickly because the manufacturers took the financial risk rather than wait for funding (not because they took safety shortcuts) but no one has lived for 2, 5, 15, 20 years since having the vaccine so whilst we could model the long term effects based on similar vaccines, we don't know what is the long term affect. 
I decided I would rather risk the very low chance of immediate side effects and incredibly low (but still there) chance of longer term effects with the vaccine rather than hide away to avoid catching covid. 

I hope most people take the vaccine but understand there are circumstances where it is not the right thing for a person so would not bandy the term "selfish" around without understanding why someone has made a decision and considered the risks to themselves and others.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank You! Like I said it's all about choice. I just don't feel comfortable taking it. So I fail to see how that is irrational and selfish


----------



## travellor (Nov 22, 2021)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Yeah, but that's not going to happen, is it? Higher travel health insurance seems likely (along with just not being allowed to enter some countries).
> 
> I think Disney cruises have announced that they'll only permit fully vaccinated people (from 5 up). I'm guessing if that spreads much more that might cause reassessment of our policies on allowing vaccination in children.
> 
> ...


It is happening.
Either directly, as in Singapore, where any unvaccinated patient has to pay for their own hospital treatment, and indirectly in other countries where the ICU is overloaded, as we were before the vaccination program, and patients are unable to obtain care they need.

All cruises, as far as I am aware you need proof of vaccination if you are over 17, or either vaccinated or provide a negative PCR test if you are 5-17.
That's a lot of money to gamble if your kid fails the PCR test the day before sailing.

I just came back from France. 
You don't get in anywhere without a vaccine pass.
We're (hopefully) off to Hungary shortly. 
Vaccine passport and a negative PCR for entry.
And travel insurance doesn't seem to exist for Covid, apart from one specialist insurer I have found.

It also seems to be a condition of some jobs, and I know a few people who have let employees go if they aren't vaccinated.

So it may well be a choice that will make life more difficult.


----------



## Inka (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Thank You! Like I said it's all about choice. I just don't feel comfortable taking it. So I fail to see how that is irrational and selfish



I was unsure to begin with but I did my research and then made a decision. I can’t know everything but I took on board as much information as I could and then decided to have the vaccine.

While we don’t know the long-term effects of the vaccine, we also don’t know the long-term effects of Covid. At least the vaccine has been tested and has hadhuman input and control, Covid hasn’t. We’re able to predict many possible side effects from the vaccine, but what do we know about Covid 20 years down the line? Nothing.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Well, in my work( Security), you are required to take a PCR test. All well and good. Now, as I understand it they NHS also advise that you boost your immune system foodwise and other ways, which I do. Also in the beginning I was advised to drink warm fluids to prevent a muccus build up. 
Also, on the whole I generally tend not to take meds unless I have to. Headaches, body aches etc. I don't take painkillers as it just masks the pain. I tend to go for complimentary therapies. I practice Reiki, Meditation, and also ocassionally get Accupuncture, Shiatsu or Craniosacral therapy. So like I said we all approach things differently. I don't believe or ascribe to one size fits all. If that were the case, why are there numerous medications / treatments for diabetes, in that respect. 
Onwards and Upwards


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Inka said:


> I was unsure to begin with but I did my research and then made a decision. I can’t know everything but I took on board as much information as I could and then decided to have the vaccine.
> 
> While we don’t know the long-term effects of the vaccine, we also don’t know the long-term effects of Covid. At least the vaccine has been tested and has hadhuman input and control, Covid hasn’t. We’re able to predict many possible side effects from the vaccine, but what do we know about Covid 20 years down the line? Nothing.


True, but not 20 years down the line, more like 2 to 3 years. But like I said we all should have the right to our choices and decisions.


----------



## Inka (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> True, but not 20 years down the line, more like 2 to 3 years. But like I said we all should have the right to our choices and decisions.



Yes, we should all make our own informed decisions


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

On another note, the way it was handled by the government was apalling. That has played into people's minds also. Yes, No, yes no, etc. 
The media too. Do you know one of the tabloids was saying last summer, plants could spread covid??? That was disgusting the fearmongering they were trying to generate on an already anxious population.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 22, 2021)

travellor said:


> All cruises, as far as I am aware you need proof of vaccination if you are over 17, or either vaccinated or provide a negative PCR test if you are 5-17.


I imagine that vaccination requirement will extend to over 12, and then to over 5.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> On another note, the way it was handled by the government was apalling. That has played into people's minds also. Yes, No, yes no, etc.
> The media too. Do you know one of the tabloids was saying last summer, plants could spread covid??? That was disgusting the fearmongering they were trying to generate on an already anxious population.


Yes. I think it's this desire to keep messaging simple, never wanting to express uncertainty. Which inevitably lead to obvious contradictions which they then had to try to deny. It was just silly, when in a number of places they could so easily have just conceded they were changing policy based on new knowledge. (As has happened in New Zealand: they started with a zero Covid policy, but now there are vaccines they're changing that.)


----------



## Kaylz (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> True, but not 20 years down the line,


I think @Inka was probably referring to the fact that SARS was a strain of coronavirus and yet still there is little known hence the 20 year comment although I could be wrong


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anyway, I appreciated the responses. Made me realise that Covid19 too plays on my mind in the background. Realised that it too affects my mood. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Well, in my work( Security), you are required to take a PCR test. All well and good. Now, as I understand it they NHS also advise that you boost your immune system foodwise and other ways, which I do. Also in the beginning I was advised to drink warm fluids to prevent a muccus build up.
> Also, on the whole I generally tend not to take meds unless I have to. Headaches, body aches etc. I don't take painkillers as it just masks the pain. I tend to go for complimentary therapies. I practice Reiki, Meditation, and also ocassionally get Accupuncture, Shiatsu or Craniosacral therapy. So like I said we all approach things differently. I don't believe or ascribe to one size fits all. If that were the case, why are there numerous medications / treatments for diabetes, in that respect.
> Onwards and Upwards


I absolutely believe in personal choice but I think with vaccinations it’s about a community response not about how we as individuals benefit. As a nation we have a policy to mass vaccinate against rubella, which is a mild disease for most people but can be serious for those who are pregnant and more importantly their unborn babies. There is little personal benefit to boys to have the vaccine nor to women who never plan on having children. And yet we vaccinate to protect those who are most vulnerable. Annual flu vaccine help protect the most vulnerable in society which is why we ask healthcare workers and carers to get one and make it available to other people either free on the NHS or cheaply through pharmacies. Yes we get some personal protection from the worst elements of flu too but it is a societal benefit so we don’t spread it to those who are vulnerable. Anyone who works with other people should be thinking of vaccines as part of their gift to society. That’s my approach to the covid vaccine too. Yes, I benefit. But so does my community including those whose immune system is compromised and those who are more frail and less able to fight off the virus.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Hi Guys,
> While I haven't opted for the jabs. I do belive Covid-19 is real. Not an anti vaccer by any means. I just prefer to wait and see what the long term effects are (if any) before I make that decision. I haven't ever had a flu jab either. I just respect folk's opinions on it either way. Just putting that out there. Onwards and Upwards


A friend had covid, aged 42 he was in an induced coma for 8 weeks and now being treated like a 6mth old baby due to his muscle waistage. He didn't have the vaccine because he's an anti vac.
For an intelligent man he was remarkedly stupid.

For what it's worth if anyone doesn't want the vaccine then that's their choice, but I personally think if they become so ill they need to be in hospital, then that person pays for their care or goes and dies quietly in the corner.

It's not fair on the medical staff having to deal with something that could easily be treated or effects lessened by a simple vaccine


----------



## helli (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Anyway, I appreciated the responses. Made me realise that Covid19 too plays on my mind in the background. Realised that it too affects my mood. Onwards and Upwards


I think it was brave of you to share your thoughts as there will definitely be some vocal people who disagree with you.
I hope the response has shown you that even if we have made a different decision, we are still friendly and happy to chat, especially if the "covid question" is playing on your mind.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Of course, I expected it. It is a very divisive topic. So it's all good.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Pumper_Sue said:


> A friend had covid, aged 42 he was in an induced coma for 8 weeks and now being treated like a 6mth old baby due to his muscle waistage. He didn't have the vaccine because he's an anti vac.
> For an intelligent man he was remarkedly stupid.
> 
> For what it's worth if anyone doesn't want the vaccine then that's their choice, but I personally think if they become so ill they need to be in hospital, then that person pays for their care or goes and dies quietly in the corner.
> ...


So, even a person who has paid contributions towards the NHS all their life should be denied treatment because they made a choice that some folks dont like? Hmmm, I wonder if that mindset would be the same if a person said " I don't have diabetes, why should they get medical exemption certificates, costing the NHS millions, let them pay for their own medication and care?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> So, even a person who has paid contributions towards the NHS all their life should be denied treatment because they made a choice that some folks dont like? Hmmm, I wonder if that mindset would be the same if a person said " I don't have diabetes, why should they get medical exemption certificates, costing the NHS millions, let them pay for their own medication and care?


As the person had a choice of having the jab I see no comparison. 
Type1 is autoimmune so no choice in the matter as to whether you get it or not. Type2 is more often than not inherited so again no comparison with some who has refused a preventative vaccine which reduces the risk of serious infection/illness and busting the NHS.

I personally think people who do not have the vaccine are extremely selfish and very misguided.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes it is because a person could say they didn't give them the condition, therefore they shouldn't have their contributions paid towards this. But that's your opinion, and I see it differently. All good. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## Fagor (Nov 22, 2021)

How long do you wait to see if there are any side-effects? 1 year, 2 years, 5 years, 10 years? 
Side-effects of covid seem to appear quite quickly and can be on-going.
Hope you appreciate my efforts at providing you with data now been triple-jabbed.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 22, 2021)

Some have died from taking .the vaccine? One was highlighted recently on  BBC - a well known DJ. I also know of people who have died from it too, therefore , I am not comfortable taking it. Our bodies are different in that aspect. I prefer the complimentary route, which I have chosen to take. I appreciate that it may not be comfy for some. However, it is what it is. I will say no more on the subject. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## travellor (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Some have died from taking .the vaccine? One was highlighted recently on  BBC - a well known DJ. I also know of people who have died from it too, therefore , I am not comfortable taking it. Our bodies are different in that aspect. I prefer the complimentary route, which I have chosen to take. I appreciate that it may not be comfy for some. However, it is what it is. I will say no more on the subject. Onwards and Upwards


So, if you are hospitalised with covid, would you refuse anti virals and other treatments that have only just been developed and approved specifically for covid?
Or would you refuse as no one can state there won't be future side effects yet?

The fact you know people that have died from the vaccine is probably in some way statistically significant.
The actual number officially recorded in the UK is less than 10, rising to just under 80 with other possible cases included.
Considering the population of the UK is 67 million, the chances of knowing just one person is low (my daughter works as a nurse in one of the biggest London hospitals, they have had no incidents), but that you have a such a none random cluster around you may have an event associated with something which is nothing to do with the vaccine itself?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 22, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Some have died from taking .the vaccine? One was highlighted recently on  BBC - a well known DJ. I also know of people who have died from it too, therefore , I am not comfortable taking it. Our bodies are different in that aspect. I prefer the complimentary route, which I have chosen to take. I appreciate that it may not be comfy for some. However, it is what it is. I will say no more on the subject. Onwards and Upwards


Yep and 143,972 have died from the virus. So I know which is the safer option.


----------



## Terry-J (Nov 23, 2021)

A recent study in the AHA journals found some problems with inflammation etc.



			https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 23, 2021)

Terry-J said:


> A recent study in the AHA journals found some problems with inflammation etc.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/10.1161/circ.144.suppl_1.10712


That's Steven Gundry. FWIW, personally I wouldn't pay attention to anything from him unless it was confirmed by a reputable group.









						Steven Gundry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 23, 2021)

Eddy Edson said:


> That's Steven Gundry. FWIW, personally I wouldn't pay attention to anything from him unless it was confirmed by a reputable group.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The common reaction from experts on twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1462888024862121990


----------



## Zoombie (Nov 24, 2021)

Contentious subject…I personally feel not having the vaccine is bonkers…I’ve just had my third…no side effects, I work in social care and as of April it will be mandatory where I work.


----------



## Terry-J (Nov 24, 2021)

Re this Gundry fellow, I noted that he was at the Heart and Lung Institute and had been a cardiac surgeon so it looked like he was a bona fide medical person. But, as you have pointed out, he seems to have morphed into a bit of a charlatan who should be taken with a large pinch of salt.

Thanks for highlighting this, I shall treat any further Gundry output with caution.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, some of the folks out there fall into the David Icke category... Characters at best. But what I did find interesting is that on the gov.uk website since March 2020 Covid was declassified from being a Highly Contageous (Infectious) Disease. I kept looking back periodically to see if that changed. It really does add more confusion methinks.


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Yes, some of the folks out there fall into the David Icke category... Characters at best. But what I did find interesting is that on the gov.uk website since March 2020 Covid was declassified from being a Highly Contageous (Infectious) Disease. I kept looking back periodically to see if that changed. It really does add more confusion methinks.


Not really.
By definition HCID has it's own procedure that limits contact with others, and contain spreading the disease to others.
The key line in the government website is
"Cases of COVID-19 are no longer managed by HCID treatment centres only".
It had to be moved to a Public Health Emergency of International Concern as it's beyond any attemp for containment, and to open the NHS up to treat cases.
That's simply how the system works.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Just found out at work (I work in one of the jobcentres), two of the floors have been closed. One of them the canteen. Due to a staff testes positive for COVID19. Oh well, onwards and upwards


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Zoombie said:


> Contentious subject…I personally feel not having the vaccine is bonkers…I’ve just had my third…no side effects, I work in social care and as of April it will be mandatory where I work.


Not really. According to gov.uk having the jabs doesn't stop you from getting or spreading Covid... Just saying


----------



## Docb (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi @rustee2011.  Its all about risk management - something you are probably very good at as a safety and security man.

Just supposing you were doing security at an event on the second floor of a building. It's crowded, everybody is having a great time and there is a commotion, you look and see that a fire has broken out.  You don't head for the fire to see what is going on, you turn and head for the fire exit, crash open the doors, which open onto a metal fire escape, stand by the door and start yelling instructions to get people out.  It's your job, its what you do and you are good at it.  Thank goodness there are people like you about to deal with problems.

All is going well until somebody says to you.... I'm not going down there, I've heard those fire escapes are dangerous, somebody fell over and broke their leg on one, I saw it on facebook!  I'll take my chances with the fire.....

What would you do?  Have a conversation with them explaining the benefits of getting out and taking the lesser of the risks whist blocking the doorway so nobody else could get out? Or would you tell them not to be a bloody idiot and to get out because they were putting others in danger?  I hope you would take the second option, especially if I was in the crowd trying to get to your exit.

See where I am coming from?


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

Terry-J said:


> Re this Gundry fellow, I noted that he was at the Heart and Lung Institute and had been a cardiac surgeon so it looked like he was a bona fide medical person. But, as you have pointed out, he seems to have morphed into a bit of a charlatan who should be taken with a large pinch of salt.
> 
> Thanks for highlighting this, I shall treat any further Gundry output with caution.



Shipman was bona fida medical person.


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Not really. According to gov.uk having the jabs doesn't stop you from getting or spreading Covid... Just saying



Another misconception.
No, it doesn't stop you getting it or spreading it.
However, it reduces the viral load to such a degree it reduces the chance of severe covid, or death, and it reduces the spread by reducing the amount of virus you are then breathing out to such a degree it is unlikely, rather than likely, you with pass it on to others.
However, the popular anti vaxxer response is, "yes, but it's not a 100% guarantee", which tends to be all people then see.

A bit like a crossing a busy road. 
Crossing on the green man doesn't mean you won't get run over 100%, but it's a lot safer than crossing a busy road on a red one.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Well, I am not an anti- vaxxer. Just a person being cautious. Although, I have noticed a lot of name calling thrown around for having a different opinion. That's cool. I also noticed that I haven't now will I try to cajole, influence, or persuade a person to get or not get the vaccine. I even had a couple of so called friends stop talking to me because I dont want to take the vaccine.... To me that is plain nonsense! But that is their choice. 
Onwards and Upwards. Enjoy your day


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Well, I am not an anti- vaxxer. Just a person being cautious. Although, I have noticed a lot of name calling thrown around for having a different opinion. That's cool. I also noticed that I haven't now will I try to cajole, influence, or persuade a person to get or not get the vaccine. I even had a couple of so called friends stop talking to me because I dont want to take the vaccine.... To me that is plain nonsense! But that is their choice.
> Onwards and Upwards. Enjoy your day


I meant nor, not now


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

Did anyone on here name call?
As you say, it does seem some of us have a different opinion to vaccination though.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

I didn't mean for me personally. I meant in general saying they are irresponsible, selfish etc. When many of them might just be concerned. I take more of a compassionate approach to it.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Overall, the only thing I would say to a person who was concerned would be to talk to their GP about it.


----------



## AndBreathe (Nov 24, 2021)

To be clear, I am fully vaccinated, including the booster, but in the words of someone I know,................ "You can't get unvaccinated, if it all goes a bit wrong."   I can't argue with that fact.

Folks make their own decisions, for their own reasons.  I can't classify someone as some sort of pariah because we hold differing viewpoints.


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

AndBreathe said:


> To be clear, I am fully vaccinated, including the booster, but in the words of someone I know,................ "You can't get unvaccinated, if it all goes a bit wrong."   I can't argue with that fact.
> 
> Folks make their own decisions, for their own reasons.  I can't classify someone as some sort of pariah because we hold differing viewpoints.



It'll run it's course for them either way.
It's not the only choice they can make.





__





						Anti-vaxxer who went to ‘corona party’ to become infected dies from Covid
					





					www.msn.com
				




Even if you don't hunt it down, it's likely it will find you eventually in some form or another.


----------



## Gwynn (Nov 24, 2021)

What a horribly contensious topic.

I am glad to see that most people have weighed up the seen benefits/risks and have made an informed (as best they can) decision.

My own view was firstly I would much rather not catch it or if I did I would prefer it to be less nasty. And secondly, I would really hate it if I transmitted the thing to someone else who then became very ill or died.

I cannot guarantee that my choice will result in what I was considering to be the benefits, but it seems more likely with the jab than without it. So I have had all three jabs.

I am not keen at all on extreme or very intense views. Surely, no one can be so certain that it gives them permission or the right to be extreme or intense. A bit self indulgent, domineering, and very selfish in my view.

I wonder why the op posted this topic. Surely must have known the reaction and upset it might cause.

I wonder if the op has posted the same topic elsewhere in an attempt to spread dissent, unease, anger...


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Nope, I didn't create the thread to create unease, anger or vitriol, I can assure you. I was just keen to share my opinion on the matter. That's all.


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

QPR v Luton
Twickenham
Fulham Broadway Jobcentre
Front desk at New Ealing Broadway jobcentre
- then the floor there
Double shift at the Sondheim Theatre. Les Miserable

Very public facing few weeks.
It'll certainly give you exposure anyway.
And many, many others.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Haha, good memory! Yes, I do work a good few shifts. I also do the LFT test every 48 hours. I had to get an exemption badge for the theatre work as they didn't like my mask, It's one  the cyclists use. I told them I cannot wear the blue masks as I find it difficult to breathe in them, and they give me palpatations. Onwards and Upwards


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

I just follow what my Doctor and Mum's Doctor said respectively pre-vaccine. " Drink plently of warm fluids throughout the day, to prevent any muccus build ups". 
My drink percentage nowadays is 80% warm/hot (teas). 
That's one drink I couldn't live without. I could easily win a bet  to refrain from any alcohol or coffee for 3 months. Tea.... Nope, love my tea. Decaf with skimmed milk, or Normal, but skimmed milk too.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 24, 2021)

Not only Black tea mind, ginger, fruit tea, cammomile, peppermint etc


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Haha, good memory! Yes, I do work a good few shifts. I also do the LFT test every 48 hours. I had to get an exemption badge for the theatre work as they didn't like my mask, It's one  the cyclists use. I told them I cannot wear the blue masks as I find it difficult to breathe in them, and they give me palpatations. Onwards and Upwards



I've worked in everything from full respirator suits, positive pressure SCBA, half respirator masks, I was wearing a FFP3 mask before even a  mask was mandated.
As biologicals go, this one initially looked unpleasant.
As indeed it was.
I take the view it's better to continue to breathe, regardless.
(Although they do make my glasses steam up occasionally now, but that's a sign the mask isn't fitted properly)


----------



## travellor (Nov 24, 2021)

rustee2011 said:


> Not only Black tea mind, ginger, fruit tea, cammomile, peppermint etc


Pu erh, 
green mate,
fresh mint from the garden,

are my three go to's


----------



## Burylancs (Nov 25, 2021)

Docb said:


> Hi @rustee2011.  Its all about risk management - something you are probably very good at as a safety and security man.
> 
> Just supposing you were doing security at an event on the second floor of a building. It's crowded, everybody is having a great time and there is a commotion, you look and see that a fire has broken out.  You don't head for the fire to see what is going on, you turn and head for the fire exit, crash open the doors, which open onto a metal fire escape, stand by the door and start yelling instructions to get people out.  It's your job, its what you do and you are good at it.  Thank goodness there are people like you about to deal with problems.
> 
> ...


Not a good analogy. A fire is a clear and obvious danger unlike the unknown side effects of a jab. Plus we have tens of thousands of years experience and knowledge of fire and its consequences unlike the jabs which aren't even  a year old.


----------



## travellor (Nov 25, 2021)

Burylancs said:


> Not a good analogy. A fire is a clear and obvious danger unlike the unknown side effects of a jab. Plus we have tens of thousands of years experience and knowledge of fire and its consequences unlike the jabs which aren't even  a year old.


In the analogy, the pandemic is the fire, which based on knowledge of pandemics is a known danger. 
The stairs are the jab. 
Are the stairs less danger, as an obvious hazard you could fall down, as opposed a fire you can't see, that may not be on your floor, that could be put out by the fireman? 
It seems to be a reasonable analogy here.
Would you spend your time discussing the hazards, with a room full of people?


----------



## EmmaL76 (Nov 25, 2021)

Well I felt dreadful after my first jab, bit rubbish with my second and I’ve had booster today. So will see how that goes. Did I want them, nope, was I a bit worried yep. Considered not having them for a little while, but the letters telling me I’m extremely vulnerable and my family worrying what would happen to me if I didn’t was pretty much the motivation I needed.


----------



## rustee2011 (Nov 25, 2021)

You see, I too am worried about the side effects. Even more so that I found out my cousin is in hospital. She suffered a stroke. Her husband is convinced it was brought on after having the jab, as it happened soon after. So, like I say it is a big concern for me. As I said before, all our bodies are different.


----------

